# Bear Branch Invitational update



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Keith and I set up the series this last week. 
Had opportunity to train on the setups and have all of the bugs worked out. 
Challenging straight forward set ups with good marks and we think good bird placement. All of them replicate actual hunting scenarios, ducks, geese and pheasants. 
NO TRICKS !!!!!!!!
Rodney has the grounds in great shape and we are looking to a great event.

Keith, do you have the web site up to date with all of the dogs posted?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The list is up to date with those who have paid.

The rooms at the lodge are nearly completely booked...those folks will certainly be treated royally!!

Frank Price has entered his accomplished choco dog!

I shot the five stand while there...the flurry is very cool. Our group of 4 shot 20 of 25...tied the course record!

Folks, if you are considering attending I urge you to do so. This is going to be one memorable event!

KF


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

I think i hit 16 out of those 20


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

Are ya gonna run those pups in the invitational Kieth...thats assuming they have a puppy class. I don't think they are ready for the big dogs just yet.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Both pups are just about ready for the big leagues....

They sure know what to do with a running pheasant!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

I added a few more dogs just now.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi Keith,

I see my dogs are still listed as TBA. Have you received my entries? I sent them 2 weeks ago.

Thanks
Chuck McCall


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Chuck,

Check the site now...I think it is correct.

www.bearbranchinvitational.com


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally can't believe there are still openings for this event. This thing pays more than any of the other events, including the SRS. If I had a dog even close to being able to compete, I'd be in it. 1 in 40 chance to win $7,500, I'll take those odds. I know this is in my hometown, but when I get a dog to this level, I'll be traveling to get into an event like this.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

"smcsurvey"

You have a good point about the $$$. However, the money aside, this event will be perhaps the most fun any retriever enthusiest has experienced outside of real hunting.

Bear Branch is a unique place to say the least. Opportunites to train a dog on the property are cherished. The entire experience is worth the entry and trip. The money is just a kicker in my opinion. 

We are considering a puppy stake for Saturday afternoon prior to the banquet. If you or anyone else has a youngster (child or pup) make plans to come Saturday and we will accomodate them.


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

Keith,
I'll be there for the full event throwing birds or whatever you guys need me to do. I told Rodney a couple of weeks ago I would help so I look forward to meeting you.
Shannon Calvert


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Keith, since we are judging, we won't have a shot at the big bucks, but I bet we can make some lunch $ on the 5 stand. You and I ought to be able to put up a 18-20 and take on all comers.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

I ordered the birds yesterday...

200 pheasants

150 ducks

Broken down, of course, by male/female for proper bird usage/placement.

For a judge there is nothing like knowing in advance exactly what the setups will be, what birds will be used where, and some indication of how the dog work should go.

Proper planning...


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this a yearly event? It definitely sounds lik a blast. Short notice for me, and I have lots of puppy chores, but I think I would like to try that next year!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes the event is an annual happening.

Look forward to seeing you next year...

KF


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

This is gonna be awesome. Already making plans to be there multiple days!


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

Mike Perry said:


> Keith, since we are judging, we won't have a shot at the big bucks, but I bet we can make some lunch $ on the 5 stand. You and I ought to be able to put up a 18-20 and take on all comers.


Challenge accepted and if I forget to tell you, thanks for the lunch. HeHeHe


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

SMC...

Here is the five stand we have at Bear Branch...bring your stuff and get ready for fast and furious shooting...


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I think I might just have to sign up next year, that is myself and my husband. This looks like a great time.
Deb and Patton are going!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Maybe next year Keith. Tellus was working on me to enter. Looks like some good dogs entered, well if you count NFC as a good dog...

/Paul


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like a great event. I hope it is successful and will continue. HPW




Mike Perry said:


> Keith and I set up the series this last week.
> Had opportunity to train on the setups and have all of the bugs worked out.
> Challenging straight forward set ups with good marks and we think good bird placement. *All of them replicate actual hunting scenarios*, ducks, geese and pheasants.
> NO TRICKS !!!!!!!!......


From the website: "40 dogs competing head-to-head over four days in* realistic hunting scenarios, field trial type setups, and hunting test setups* for prestige, cash, and prizes."

Which quote is accurate? Or are "the field trial type setups" replicating actual hunting scenarios? ;-) HPW


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Harry,

Mike was referring to the hunting scenarios we set up. Together we did the hunting/hunt test setups. I did the field trial setups alone so he was speaking about what he and I did together.

Hope you can make it out sometime.

KF


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Keith, I'll be very interested in hearing the report of the tests and the performance of the dogs. Sounds like you and Mike are really putting alot of effort into this event. I wish you well. Test 'em up good!!! HPW


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

I was on the phone with Wayne Pearson hor 1/2 hour last night and it looks like the TV coverage is going to be super! Several cameras and good angles to watch the dogs while working.

Ultimate care going to be given to be sure TV does not interfere with the dogs.

He would like a short bio on each dog and handler and also any humorous stories of our competitors (canine or human) for background during the narration while the dog is running.
Please e mail these to me or Keith so I can forward to Wayne.

This event will air at least 3 times.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

We will be having a "fastest dog" contest Saturday before the banquet. The winner will get 1/3 of the entry money (10.00 per dog...as many as one wishes to enter)...the rest will go to Rodney's daughter's softball league. 

Single mark at about 200 yards. Fastest dog there and back (timed by stop watch) wins!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The roster for the '08 Invitational is now full.

Here is a link to the list of entrants: http://www.bearbranchinvitational.com/kennel.php

We look forward to seeing everyone there. Come expecting a great time!

KF

www.bearbranchinvitational.com

www.tremblinearth.com


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

so we dont have to have a NFC to run the fastest dog??? If so, we may be playin....


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Anyone who shows up with a yard hound that can retrieve a dead duck at 200 yards...quickly...is welcome to enter the event (the fastest dog event that is) Saturday.

Bring your fast dog and line 'em up!

Please note: the banquet is available via pre-registration only. Anyone interested in attending the banquet must contact Kim at 205-487-5004 for registration and a meal ticket.

All other events require no registration for attendance. Pre-registration for the banquet is required in order to maintain a proper amount of food for those who are going to attend.

Looking forward to winning the fastest dog contest with "Boom"...KF


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I sure wish I could come...... Woe is me..


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll put a side bet on Diamond with you on the fast dog event. 

She is out of Carbon and makes him look like he has concrete shoes.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have any plans to give us daily updates of the competition as far as the setups and how the field is doing?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes we do. Mike will have his laptop there and someone will be updating the forum as we progress. 

We certainly appreciate the interest in our event. We have made every effort to bring the best we could this year. The updates will be a part of that continued effort.

Thanks,

KF


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

Is the event going to be aired on OLN? I just gotta see those pups run in the puppy class.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Our Invitational is being covered by Wayne Pearson of Ultimate Outdoors (http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/...eOutdoors.aspx). Wayne has 4 professional camera guys filming Saturday's Goose hunt, Saturday evening's banquet, and Sunday's two final series. The footage is set to air at least three times.


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

Less than 36 hours til showtime. I can't wait as this is going to be a great event.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Its on like a pot of neck bones!

Handlers meeting and dinner were great. Met some really nice people and look forward to the next couple of days!


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Charles,
Good luck this week. I'll be pulling for you and Trey!!


----------

